# K guide vs lowriders whats the difference?



## Cmathie86 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hi guys not new to fishing by any means but new member here long time lurker...anyways im just getting into purchasing good equipment for surfcasting...I mostly fish the surf for stripers on plum island...anyways I bought a 9ft st croix mojo surf that im now thinking I wasted my money on after doing more research and reading...Can someone tell me if the guides on this are K guides or Lowriders? Ive tried looking at pics and cant tell the difference they look the same to me...the first guide on the mojo is reversed backwards..st croixs website only says they are weight saving tangle free guides nothing else..Ive seen some guys refer to them as lowriders and some k guides...now from my understanding lowriders on a surf rod shorter than 11 or 12ft are pointless and just for show/marketing..so now im like great what a waste of money..can someome with some rod knowledge please enlighten me...and does anyone know of a good custom rod builder local to plum island ma area...or any online builders that could build something for $300 price range?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Mojo has lowrider. Lowriders' are a braid only set up. I have a MOJO 11' and a custom 10' with Lowriders that I use for pomp and whiting and that's all I really like them for. I have a 9' rainshadow... 1083 I think? With "k" guides, Fuji kwag that I use for tins and plugs that I absolutely love. Very few wind knots with the kwags. Since you already have the mojo I'd use it and see if you like it first, but if not get the guides swapped out, the mojo is still a nice rod.


----------

